# blood clot near cervix... emotions all over the place



## Juliet11

After 4 bouts of major bleeding in early-mid Nov, I finally got to see the perinatologist on Friday. I feel that he was a bit harsh in his diagnosis, although I do want to hear it straight forward but hubby is not convinced of this doctors diagnosis.
The doc basically said I have a blood clot that is causing the bleeding and now spotting I have had for most of November. And that this clot could very likely lead to a miscarriage. 
So he said pelvic rest and if I have gushing red blood like before, go straight to the ER to check on cervix, blood clot, contractions, etc. The doctor said I could also discuss it more with my regular OBGYN that I see this Wednesday.
However this weekend I have had such mixed emotions. My hubby doesn't feel confident with what the doctor said. Because the doctor first said it was placenta previa, then quickly said, no there is a blood clot so that's what it is. Then gave us the quick info I mentioned above and was out the door. 

I am eagerly looking forward to my Wednesday appt with my regular OBGYN to see what she has to say about it. 
And on Friday we also found out that twin A is a boy! But twin B was not behaving and so we don't know gender yet. But now I feel other emotions because if we lost baby A I now know it was a little boy.
I am just so confused and scared :(

Anyone have similar experiences with their twin pregnancy?


----------



## greeneyes0279

:hugs: I had placenta previa that caused bleeding and spotting most of November. It also causes contractions. Twin a placenta has since moved off of cervix but is still very close to it and could still cause bleeding. I hope your ob can confirm that it's not a blood clot. :hugs:


----------



## Porcelain

Congrats on finding the gender of Twin A!
I'm so sorry that you're having such a bad time! I hope things get straightened out and you and the twins are well taken care of.


----------



## Babyduo

Juliet what did the doctor say at the appointment? Hope they explained things well.


----------



## Juliet11

HI Babyduo and other ladies!

Well the doc yesterday confirmed that it is a blood clot... size of a quarter near the top of my cervix. Worst case scenario she said is that it could cause a cervical issue which could lead to my water breaking and very problematic things like that. 

However, with that said, I think she feels that the chances are low as she is letting me continue to work but I am to rest nights and weekends. The first tri I was on my feet a ton for my job, I teach a class of 22 kindergarteners... but since the bleeding, I have been taking more sitting breaks and bringing a chair up to the students tables to check on them, instead of walking around the tables and hoovering and bending, etc. 
So I feel that I have been able to adjust my work day to not be on my feet as much.

I go in on 12/21 to find out the other babys gender and they will check on the blood clot and measure it again. I have been spotting brown for several weeks, and she said that could be the clot shrinking. Ideally it will reabsorb and not cause cervical irritation.

That was a LONG update, I know, but that's where i am at now. I am trying to not overstress about this and just relax my mind and rest my body when I can. She checked heartbeats yesterday and they were strong.
So all in all I am hanging in there!


----------



## greeneyes0279

That's a good sign that your spotting brown. Hope it shrinks completely.


----------



## Babyduo

I'm glad she isn't too worried! Hope you find out soon the other babies gender!


----------

